# How to wick an RDA effectively, and avoid dry hits (Scottish Roll)



## Alex

*The Scottish Roll* wicking method, it's insanely great.



comments: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...w_to_effectively_wick_an_rda_to_last_20_hits/

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Alex

Okay wow, I just rewicked my Nuppin which has 2.5mm ID coils using this technique, and I'm officially sold. I'll definitely be wicking this way in future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke187

I have been wicking like this for quite some time, all depends on which RDA I am building at the time. Also very similar method for RTA's to let the wick sit just on the top of the juice channels. With RDA's it allows me to drip more juice in the juice wells.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Alex

Most interesting. I need to try that as well!
His method appears to hold more juice and give more puffs and not go suddenly dry

Interesting to see what he does differently:

On his Jap cotton pads, he only removes the "outer skin" on the one side
He then stretches it out
He then rolls the whole pad (skin part outside if i remember correctly) making a "swiss roll" type of wick thats much wider than his coil
He feeds it in to the coil and makes it quite tight. I.e. Much tighter than we usually do for cotton
He cuts the wicks quite short, just enough to touch the well deck (pretty much like most Reonaughts do) i.e. He doesnt let the wick go under the coil or lay into the well and snake around anywhere. Just short stubs
Im trying to assess what he has done that is different. I think its his technique of rolling the wick after stretching it out. More air he says inside the wick, so its not very dense. Thats probably why he gets away with making it so tight in the coil. So it takes a lot of juice becuase there is more wicking material but its not as dense.

The short wick part I understand and do already.

Must give this a try

Thanks for sharing. Has anyone else tried it?

PS- @Alex, what did you do on the nuppin? Just make the wicks touch the deck or do the wicks of each coil touch each other? Can you post a photo for us when you get a chance?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

They're calling it the "Scotch Roll" 

I am so blown away by how effective this is.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex
> 
> Most interesting. I need to try that as well!
> His method appears to hold more juice and give more puffs and not go suddenly dry
> 
> Interesting to see what he does differently:
> 
> On his Jap cotton pads, he only removes the "outer skin" on the one side
> He then stretches it out
> He then rolls the whole pad (skin part outside if i remember correctly) making a "swiss roll" type of wick thats much wider than his coil
> He feeds it in to the coil and makes it quite tight. I.e. Much tighter than we usually do for cotton
> He cuts the wicks quite short, just enough to touch the well deck (pretty much like most Reonaughts do) i.e. He doesnt let the wick go under the coil or lay into the well and snake around anywhere. Just short stubs
> Im trying to assess what he has done that is different. I think its his technique of rolling the wick after stretching it out. More air he says inside the wick, so its not very dense. Thats probably why he gets away with making it so tight in the coil. So it takes a lot of juice becuase there is more wicking material but its not as dense.
> 
> The short wick part I understand and do already.
> 
> Must give this a try
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Has anyone else tried it?
> 
> PS- @Alex, what did you do on the nuppin? Just make the wicks touch the deck or do the wicks of each coil touch each other? Can you post a photo for us when you get a chance?



@Silver, if anything.. I have even shorter legs coming out the coil on the nuppin than normal, I think I counted about 15-17 hits before I re-squonked. And even then I didn't get close to a dry hit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Alex, whats your coil ID on the nuppin now? Do you have simple coils or exotics in there?

I have my tiny 1.6mm id's in both my nuppins so am worried it wont fit enough wick


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex, whats your coil ID on the nuppin now? Do you have simple coils or exotics in there?
> 
> I have my tiny 1.6mm id's in both my nuppins so am worried it wont fit enough wick



I have 2.5mm coils, what you need to aim for is a roll, about double the size of your coil. In your case roughly 3mm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

I am curious as to how one would apply this method to organic cotton balls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

BhavZ said:


> I am curious as to how one would apply this method to organic cotton balls




Think you might need to find some road works and a roller then run and drop lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

BhavZ said:


> I am curious as to how one would apply this method to organic cotton balls



@BhavZ, i am not confident of trying this using cotton balls
In the video, he stretches the pads and i think that makes it thinner, then he rolls it
I think the cotton balls are still too dense when its unravelled and not "sheet like" enough if you know what i mean. 
But maybe its worth a try...
I love my Dischem cotton balls. Lol


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> @BhavZ, i am not confident of trying this using cotton balls
> In the video, he stretches the pads and i think that makes it thinner, then he rolls it
> I think the cotton balls are still too dense when its unravelled and not "sheet like" enough if you know what i mean.
> But maybe its worth a try...
> I love my Dischem cotton balls. Lol


I am of the same notion re Dischem cotton balls.. affordable, great flavour and awesome longevity.. 

I wonder if taking a lice comb to it to straighten the fibres and thin the cotton a bit would work then roll it like a swiss roll along the long edge and then cut to size..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BhavZ said:


> I am of the same notion re Dischem cotton balls.. affordable, great flavour and awesome longevity..
> 
> I wonder if taking a lice comb to it to straighten the fibres and thin the cotton a bit would work then roll it like a swiss roll along the long edge and then cut to size..



Indeed, that may well work. Let us know if you try that. 

Alternatively, there was a post somewhere where someone found the organic cotton pads (also cheap). 
Maybe that will be easier


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Indeed, that may well work. Let us know if you try that.
> 
> Alternatively, there was a post somewhere where someone found the organic cotton pads (also cheap).
> Maybe that will be easier


Thanks

Will see if I can find a lice comb somewhere (brand new of course) then test later today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Alex, I cannot believe it!

I tried this in my Nuppin tonight - and oh my goodness - it works like a charm!
I am taking like 10 or 15 puffs and still good flavour

My little 1.6mm ID coils are very small, so I only rolled the Jap Cotton about 2 times instead of a few more like he did.

The Jap Cotton was so tight it moved my coil a bit - so I held the coil in place.




And the vape is so smooth - no popping - just awesome!!!

Will continue to enjoy it and see how it goes over the duration of the juice bottle

Thanks again @Alex - I think this is something amazing indeed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

I'm definitely going to try this. Thanx @Alex. I usually use less cotton in the coil and that has been working for me for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @Alex, I cannot believe it!
> 
> I tried this in my Nuppin tonight - and oh my goodness - it works like a charm!
> I am taking like 10 or 15 puffs and still good flavour
> 
> My little 1.6mm ID coils are very small, so I only rolled the Jap Cotton about 2 times instead of a few more like he did.
> 
> The Jap Cotton was so tight it moved my coil a bit - so I held the coil in place.
> 
> View attachment 35312
> 
> 
> And the vape is so smooth - no popping - just awesome!!!
> 
> Will continue to enjoy it and see how it goes over the duration of the juice bottle
> 
> Thanks again @Alex - I think this is something amazing indeed.



I knew you would enjoy it @Silver, for the first time in about a year I've come across something that has truly got me excited again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I'm definitely going to try this. Thanx @Alex. I usually use less cotton in the coil and that has been working for me for a long time.



Me too @Christos !

Can you believe the surprise I got. For over a year I have been using very little cotton. Not tight, not very loose, just right. I always followed the rule of thumb that if the mod moves when you pull the cotton then its too tight. Well this is another story altogether. You can probably pick the whole mod up just by holding one of the "stubs" of cotton sticking out on any side of the coil.

Am busy doing a test of how many puffs I get on the Nuppin before I can discern a dry hit.

I am already feeling the Silver lurking, so can't do it all at once. I am counting now with pen and paper.

Stand by.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

On 8 puffs
Still going


----------



## Alex_123

Just tried out the method and cant believe how much cotton I can actually put through a coil without getting dry hits.
Seems to hold a lot more juice than any other wicking methods I have tried so far.
Havent yet tried in a tank, but definitely works in a dripper!

Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ok my first test has been done

It's on my Nuppin with dual 28g coils (1.6mm ID) measuring 0.46 ohms.
Fresh battery, full juice bottle. Juice is Craft Vapour Che Guava 12 mg

*I got 16 puffs.* Puff number 17 was dryish.

My puffs were not very long - shortish 1.5 to 2 second puffs.

First 10 puffs were fabulous. Loads of vapour. Very smooth action. Dense vapour. Less noisy than I'm used to for the Nuppin
I could feel the flavour start droping on puff number 13. Still a good puff with good flavour, but less flavour.
Puff number 15 was even less flavour and I could taste the early onset of a dry hit (that feeling you know you need to squonk)
Puff 16 was still okay but puff 17 started getting unpleasant.
I am very impressed because my coils are tiny. I am not even using as much wick as the guy in the video.

My previous experience with my Nuppin (I've had it for about 6 months) would get me about 3 to 5 puffs before needing to squonk. This is more than double.

The "Scotch Roll" wicking technique works for me - and I intend rolling it out on my RM2 and other devices to see if it works. I also need to test it on a few other juices that I know well. Che Guava is new for me. But so far so good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac

Alex said:


> *The Scottish Roll* wicking method, it's insanely great.
> 
> 
> 
> comments: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...w_to_effectively_wick_an_rda_to_last_20_hits/



Very keen to try this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coco

First try, single coil at 1.34 ohm on a Velocity Clone, only the little holes open.

Also seem to have ended up with slightly less cotton than the video, next rounds will be better...

Hit #10 could feel the flavour starting to going down.
Hit #14 definitely getting to the dry side.
Hit #17 says that I probably don't want to do that again.

PS: Also shorter 1.5 - 2s puffs (i.e. what I normally do). YMMV.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Will try this in the Taifun GTii tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9

I tried this method last night on my Smok TFV4 dual coil deck and wow....This just works so well!

I am running dual coils 
24g 
2.5mm diameter
8 wraps a side
0.3 ohms

No leaking, no dry hits! I am going to have to invest in more cotton though as this is very cotton hungry!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 6ghost9

@CYB3R N1NJ4 @Necris @Space_Cowboy You guys really have to try this! At least once!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Jan

Just tried this on my ego one clr coils and so far I am impressed. So just maybe this is not only for RDA's

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Holy friggen batman balls! I just coiled up my Monster v2 with a 2.5mm twisted 28g 5 wrap jobbie and wicked it up with this method. Firing on my mech I run out of lung capacity before any sign of dryness. I can take nice loooooong lungfulls again and again and again and again!

This is incredible 

Thanks for sharing this @Alex

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just finished this wick in my Taifun GTii and it is awesome! o far no leaks(which I had an occasional issue with) no dry hits and good flavor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## reefy3

My Gaaahdd!!! My entire life has been a lie 
Can't believe how good this works

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Reporting back after a day's use in the Nuppin that I wicked last night.
Still the same kind of performance and I am very pleased.

At least 10 very flavourful puffs per squonk - and easily 15 - before even the slightest hint of dryness. 
All that happens is the flavour drops off gradually - which is a big bonus - instead of going dry suddenly.

What a pleasure.

Now I need more Jap cotton pads!

@Alex, you champ!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

I re wicked my dripper with this technique and i must say i am very impressed!! Great Find @Alex !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Great find @Alex!

still need to get off my lazy bum and try this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MetalGearX

This method is truly amazing! Holy Shize!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Yiannaki said:


> Great find @Alex!
> 
> still need to get off my lazy bum and try this!


Just do it, this is so worth getting off your lazy bum for

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

@Alex, I was sceptical at first so I tried it in my derringer. Decided to go with a single coil and it works very well. Good thing I got 20 jap pads in my emergency apocalypse kit. 

Went ahead and did this on the rogue with a dual coil and again very impressed. 

This is the best wicking method I tried to date. 

Can get around 4 pulls of about 5 seconds each. 

Flavour deteriorates as the juice diminishes as stated before. 

You can also see how juice hungry the wick is as I no longer need to prime the wick properly. Just drop some juice and it gets absorbed and distributed evenly!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Ready, steady, go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Okay I'm sold  

I went about 20 or so toots before re dripping but based on the look of the wick, it seemed like it had at least another 3 decent ones left to go. Maybe more!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Yiannaki said:


> Okay I'm sold
> 
> I went about 20 or so toots before re dripping but based on the look of the wick, it seemed like it had at least another 3 decent ones left to go. Maybe more!


Who bought you ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Christos said:


> Who bought you ?


It was a dodgy greek who cannot be named

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex

Scottish Roll. The highlands of vaping. self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 3 hours ago by PepperJaxFarms

This shit is bananas. Cheese bananas. I watched the video like everyone else, and like everyone else, I tried it. First up, the doge x. Dual 24g ka1 at about 5 wraps and 3mm each with milk meee which is 85/15. I wasn't counting, but I easily got 20 hits at 50 watts. Next, the subtank mini. Got twisted 24g ka1 at 4 wraps 2.4mm shooting .31 at 48.5 watts. I used the leftover 1/3 square that got put to the side while doing the dual coils. I stretched it, then halved it. Rolled it up and squeezed it through the coil, then snipped just inside the o-ring. Slid the barrel over, juiced up with milk meee and went to town. I haven't had a single dry hit. Even while chain vaping in the truck. I always get one or two dry hits in my subtank mini no matter the wicking method. Not now. Huuuuge thank you to /u/cheesebanana [1] for bringing this method to light. It's now my go to for rda and rta alike. Somebody tag him so he can know my appreciation

Tldr, the Scottish roll is the real ******* deal for drippers and subtanks

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3kbx7y/scottish_roll_the_highlands_of_vaping/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keith Milton

I went off the jap cotton and done this wicking with Cotton Bacon V2 and on the Reo using an Atomic RDA with 26G, 6 wraps, @ about 0.3 ohms.
and i got about 17 puffs and not a single dry hit and after inspection of the wick, i think i stopped at 2 puffs and the wick still looked like it had about 5 more good pulls left.

So yes, this style of wicking does work, and i think it should work with the cotton balls aswell. Just try to get it as flat as possible and then do the swiss rol jobbie and wick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Keith Milton said:


> I went off the jap cotton and done this wicking with Cotton Bacon V2 and on the Reo using an Atomic RDA with 26G, 6 wraps, @ about 0.3 ohms.
> and i got about 17 puffs and not a single dry hit and after inspection of the wick, i think i stopped at 2 puffs and the wick still looked like it had about 5 more good pulls left.
> 
> So yes, this style of wicking does work, and i think it should work with the cotton balls aswell. Just try to get it as flat as possible and then do the swiss rol jobbie and wick.


Good to know it works with the Bacon too, I picked some up last week but haven't got around to trying it yet, I'll try it with this method.


----------



## Lushen

Anyone tried this wicking method with Rayon?

I really need to make time to try this wicking method


----------



## skola

So even though I haven't had a dry hit in the Billow2 or the Goblin Mini as yet, touch wood, I was curious to see whether this wicking method will work in an RTA after reading some of the comments above.
6 wraps, 26g Kanthal, 2.5mm ID, 0.34 ohms, vaping at 45W.No leaking thus far, flavour is just as good as with my normal wicking, more vapour production and the amount of wick in that little chamber does restrict the airflow ever so slightly.
I also reduced the amount of rolls by 2/3.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## skola

Oh, and thank you @Alex for posting this!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

skola said:


> Oh, and thank you @Alex for posting this!!



And thank you for making the effort of showing us your photos

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP

Based on the amount of cotton he uses (like a whole pad for one wick) there is a gr8 business opportunity for a vendor here

Selling this cotton in 50 metre roles. .

Imagine a weekend of coil building experimentation you would need like . . 10 by 50 metre rolls lying next to you

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

Donnie aka @VandaL check here


----------



## capetocuba

Thanks @Alex ... best part is my spitting cobra has left the room. No more spitting on high watts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

I tried this in a Billow v2 using the organic cotton balls from DisChem and I must say I have noticed an increase in both Vapour and throat hit for some reason. Flavour is still on par though.

Very awesome method of wicking. Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

I have just made two Scottish Rolls with some bacon cotton or whatever it's called. It seems to work just as well.

It's a little more effort to spread it out evenly, but yeah. There you go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

BhavZ said:


> I tried this in a Billow v2 using the organic cotton balls from DisChem and I must say I have noticed an increase in both Vapour and throat hit for some reason. Flavour is still on par though.
> 
> Very awesome method of wicking. Thanks @Alex



Well done for doing it with the Dischem cotton balls @BhavZ
Nice to know its possible. Did you just stretch it out in the same way after unravelling a ball?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Well done for doing it with the Dischem cotton balls @BhavZ
> Nice to know its possible. Did you just stretch it out in the same way after unravelling a ball?


The process I used was:
1) Roll the cotton ball out
2) Use your fingers to comb out and burs and bumps to make it as smooth as possible
3) Ever so gently spread out the cotton to thin it out a bit (mine came out at twice the width of it just unrolled)
4) Tear or cut a length that you will need
5) Follow Scotch Roll method

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyni86

Just tried this on my Subtank Mini's RBA.. I don't know if I'm just inexperienced but holy crap, it tastes horrible! I thinned it out a lot as on the video and soaked it for about 5min, but I it's burnt cotton all the way! Bleh


----------



## Riaz

Wyni86 said:


> Just tried this on my Subtank Mini's RBA.. I don't know if I'm just inexperienced but holy crap, it tastes horrible! I thinned it out a lot as on the video and soaked it for about 5min, but I it's burnt cotton all the way! Bleh


Problem could be that the sub tank isn't wicking fast enough.

Remember you are using a considerable amount of more wick, so in the sub tank the time it would take the wick to soak is a lot longer.

I was also considering this in my sub tank but decided against it. 

Rewicked my derringer this way, and it's great ( on a reo) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Did a tugbout, billow v1, goblin v1, TOBH and odin using this wicking method. All good so far. 
I don't see why it shouldn't work on a subtank. Its due for a rewick in the next couple of days so will see what happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chamberlane

No point doing this on a Reo, it's to help drippers not drip as much. If you're getting dry hits on a Reo you're doing it wrong.

Reactions: Disagree 5


----------



## Riaz

chamberlane said:


> No point doing this on a Reo, it's to help drippers not drip as much. If you're getting dry hits on a Reo you're doing it wrong.



Didn't say anything about dry hits. 

Doing it on a reo means less sqounking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

not quite getting the stretching bit - is it against the "grain" or with it?


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> not quite getting the stretching bit - is it against the "grain" or with it?



I think its the way it feels easier to stretch it. Not sure if thats against or with the grain, but its the way that feels easier. The other direction feels quite resistant to stretching, if you know what I mean


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> I think its the way it feels easier to stretch it. Not sure if thats against or with the grain, but its the way that feels easier. The other direction feels quite resistant to stretching, if you know what I mean



yes - just confused by the comments, with some people saying stretch perpendicular to the grain, and he doesn't specify in the video.

Against the grain makes less sense to me since it'd sever the fibres length-wise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I think when its rolled into the "swiss roll", the fibres should go lengthways down the length of the roll 
At least thats how it makes sense to me

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## capetocuba

Stretch against the grain. Cut/pull in half. Roll Swiss roll with grain length ways. Has to be that way otherwise you could never pull it through while very tight. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

must've got it right because I got about 20 puffs on my royal hunter, no dry hit. Very cool. Only downside is it used a lot more kgd, I'm going to try doing the same thing with the trusty old dischem pads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> must've got it right because I got about 20 puffs on my royal hunter, no dry hit. Very cool. Only downside is it used a lot more kgd, I'm going to try doing the same thing with the trusty old dischem pads



Awesome @method1 
20 is a big number indeed. Like a small tank. He he
Did you notice the flavour drop off or slightly less vapour at some point?


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> Awesome @method1
> 20 is a big number indeed. Like a small tank. He he
> Did you notice the flavour drop off or slightly less vapour at some point?



Yes - the vapour and flavour starts trailing off, it's almost like using TC in that regard. Combining the two will probably be really effective

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

method1 said:


> Yes - the vapour and flavour starts trailing off, it's almost like using TC in that regard. Combining the two will probably be really effective


I was thinking the same thing! Might be a bit tricky though with nickel being so soft. forcing the wick through might mess up the coil.

It's definitely worth a try with 26g nickel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> Yes - the vapour and flavour starts trailing off, it's almost like using TC in that regard. Combining the two will probably be really effective



Classic. 
Temp control on a mechanical
I like it
Lol

Ps - i dont have a temp control device yet so am glad to hear this


----------



## method1

Yiannaki said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Might be a bit tricky though with nickel being so soft. forcing the wick through might mess up the coil.
> 
> It's definitely worth a try with 26g nickel



Yep, nickel might be on the soft side, going to try with some 26g TI now and report back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

method1 said:


> Yep, nickel might be on the soft side, going to try with some 26g TI now and report back.


Awesome


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> Classic.
> Temp control on a mechanical
> I like it
> Lol
> 
> Ps - i dont have a temp control device yet so am glad to hear this



It is a very similar vape to TC so far, good news for the mech guys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> It is a very similar vape to TC so far, good news for the mech guys



Like music to my ears !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Wyni86 said:


> Just tried this on my Subtank Mini's RBA.. I don't know if I'm just inexperienced but holy crap, it tastes horrible! I thinned it out a lot as on the video and soaked it for about 5min, but I it's burnt cotton all the way! Bleh


Do you have the v1 or v2 RBA base? I haven't got around to wicking the Subtanks with this method, I have both types. I'll report back once I've done them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Adopted this method for my drippers and wow. It really is very very different. I take about 15hits at 80w, without it getting dry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DougP

Dunno if you guys have seen this..
Saw it at dischem today.
Called dove pleats
Opens out in sheets.
Soft and fluffy
On pic u can see comparison to jap cotton pad.
I used it as is in subtank mini 
Pushed it hard with chain vape lung hits and on billow at 50 watts and it is fantastic..
No dry hits no leaks and flavour really good.
This stuff is as airrated and fluffy as doing that Swiss role thing..



















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

reporting back on the TI, work great with this technique, i'm currently tankless and the combo really makes it feel almost like having a (small) tank, but with dripper flavour, this is, to use the cliche, a "game changer" 

My first attempt with DC pads wasn't as successful as KGD, still worked well but not at the same level of efficiency. I'll play around some more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

@Jakey - try this wicking method on your mutation!


----------



## Jakey

@Yiannaki thanks bro. will have a look at it now


----------



## zadiac

This method works extremely well with clapton coils. My claptons are 24g stainless 317L with 32g kanthal around it. 5 wraps around 2.5mm ID @ .20 Ohms exactly.
Extremely flavorful vape and no dry hits at all! I love it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Coco

My Velocity, single vertical coil, Clapton, Scottish roll for today (0.52 ohms) ...

1. Coil built...






2. Looks ok after adjustments...






3. Ready to start rolling... 






4. Magic happens and it is in... (just touches at the bottom)






5. And it makes clouds...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DougP

Looking good Coco

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Here's what my wick and twisted coil look like after 6 full tanks on the Monster v2. Slight flavour drop but still coming through nicely, absolutely zero dry hits during this time. Amazing stuff!

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Coco

Slightly more conventional horizontal build this morning on my other Velocity. It looks very fluffy. 

Once again just touching the desk, looks like way too much "stuff" in there, but performs as expected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wazarmoto

I shall be trying this once my mutation arrives from Sirvape. along with my spiffy new coil master v2 kit. and some cotton. those 200 sheets of puff cotton better arrive fast from fasttech. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto

This was taken after 16 chain vape hits before I felt flavour starting to fade. Flippin hell! What an awesome RDA this mutation is.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## MorneW

Tried it in my Atty3...Amazing stuff. Only slightly started tasting cotton on puff 23. Opened up and took a look...Cotton looks bone dry but no dry hits.
AWESOME!!! Now i can take my dripper to work. drip it and go for a vape break.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wazarmoto

MorneW said:


> Tried it in my Atty3...Amazing stuff. Only slightly started tasting cotton on puff 23. Opened up and took a look...Cotton looks bone dry but no dry hits.
> AWESOME!!! Now i can take my dripper to work. drip it and go for a vape break.


I took it to 22 puffs. Lol. That's more than enough for me. And those are like 2-3 second drags. Super satisfied with this method.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW

Yup. 2-3 sec drags. I have also used it in my sub tank mini. Wet it nicely then filled tank. Have gone through about 7 tanks now and Not a single dry hit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit

Also have the Scottish roll in my subtank and it works like a dream plus you save on cotton... Winning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Awesome , will be trying this ! Thank you !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

